# Berührungslose Geschwindigkeitserfassung



## tomi_wunder (12 September 2007)

Hi!
Ich wußte nicht genau wo mein Beitrag am Besten reinpasst - ich versuchs einfach mal hier.

Hat jemand schonmal ein solches Problem gelöst?
Ich müsste in einem Rohr die Geschwindigkeit des durchfließenden Mediums (Getreide) messen können. Gut wär's auch noch, falls das ganze berührungslos ginge.

Seht ihr da irgendwelche Möglichkeiten, was nimmt man dafür für Gerätschaften?


Vielen Dank
MfG
 Tom


----------



## thomass5 (12 September 2007)

such mal in Richtung Coriolis
wir nehmen das für Mengenmessung bei Flüssigkeiten unterschiedlichster Viskosität(Lömi bis dicke Pampe mit hohem Feststoffanteil). Bei Festkörpern sollte es auch funktionieren. Eventuell Umrechnen von Menge auf Geschwindigkeit unter Berücksichtigung des Querschnitttes.
Wer was für den speziellen Leitungsdurchmesser anbietet ? KEM-Küppers Siemens MassFlow  Endress/Hauser ....
Thomas


----------



## zotos (12 September 2007)

Wir setzen bei Öl und n-Heptan auch das Coriolis Messprinzip an. Aber soweit ich weis geht es nur bei Flüssigkeiten und bei Gasen. Man muss ja auch immer die spezifische Dichte angeben. Bin mir aber nicht sicher!

Ich würde da eher eine Lösung dafür verwenden die irgend eine Firma speziell für diese Aufgabe anbietet. Getreide und ähnliche Produkte sind ja jetzt nicht so selten das es dafür keine Lösungen am Markt geben würde. 
Und wahrscheinlich gibt es auch hier im Forum Kollegen die schon sowas eingesetzt haben. Ich würde mal auf Reaktionen warten.

Goggle schmeißt zwar Treffer aus dem Bereich aus, wie z.B.: http://friedrich-electronic.de/Produkte/DC.htm aber es ist ja angenehmer wenn man von jemand einen Erfahrungsbericht bekommt.


----------



## vierlagig (12 September 2007)

vielleicht mit ultraschall? link


----------



## thomass5 (12 September 2007)

Hallo,
Dichte spuckt er bei uns mit aus, da wir wie schon gesagt dies nicht festlegen können. Und Getreide welches sich durch ne Rohrleitung bewegt, kann mann ja im Weitesten Sinne als Flüssigkeit ansehen denke ich.Einfach mal die Hersteller ansprechen was die sagen.
Thomas


----------



## SPSTorsten (12 September 2007)

vierlagig schrieb:


> vielleicht mit ultraschall? link


 
ultraschall kann im allgemeinen vergessen denke ich, mit den messungen bekommen wir schon probleme wenn wir zu viele verunreinigungen in der leitung haben.

Ultraschall ist halt auf ein mehr oder weniger homogenes medium angewiesen und das ist bei getreide ja eher nicht der fall

aber schau mal hier:
http://www.stip.at/joomla/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogcategory&id=45&Itemid=65


----------



## tomi_wunder (13 September 2007)

Hi
Danke für die Antworten! Ich hab mich mal über die Sache mit dem Curiolis-Effekt schlau gemacht, und festgestellt, daß es da meißt um pumpfähige Güter geht. Das ist bei Getreide nicht der Fall. Das wird meißtens mit Gurtbecherwerken (Elevatoren) oder Förderschnecken befördert. 
In meinem Fall befände sich das Medium in einem Fallrohr (diagonal) mit einem Durchmesser von ca. 15cm aus verzinktem Blech. Das Rohr ist nicht "voll", sondern das Medium füllt es im Normalbetrieb nur ca. 30% aus (man kann sich das ganz einfach als eine Art Rutsche vorstellen). Mir hätte aus diversen Gründen schon das Vorgehen mit der Ultraschallmessung imponiert nur geht das wohl bei derart inhomogenen und grobkörnigen Medien nicht und wahrscheinlich schon garnicht wenn der Rohrquerschnitt nicht vollständig ausgefüllt ist.... leider.

Danke für eure Vorschläge, die waren wirklich alle sehr interessant.

Wahrscheinlich muß ich dann wieder auf ein konventionelleres Verfahren zurückgreifen, wie z.B. irgendwas mechanisches (Laufrad, welches ins Rohr hineinragt und vom Medium angetrieben wird, etc. Mit einem Drehgeber und einem Messumformer von freq->4-20mA sollte sich das auch relativ simpel projektieren lassen, nehm ich mal an.) 

MfG
 Tom


----------



## Dumbledore (13 September 2007)

Eine suche bei google mit den stichworten "durchflussmessung schüttgut" ergibt schon einige interessante Links, z.B.

http://www.chemietechnik.de/custom/ct-dossier_durchflussmessung_anwendungen.html

http://www.cav.de/cav/live/cav_infopool/ha_artikel/detail/359660.html

Ganz billig dürfte das aber alles nicht sein, verglichen mit einem Laufrad und einer Pulsauswertung jedenfalls  

Gruss Michael aka Dumbledore


----------



## Hermann (13 September 2007)

schau mal bei http://www.krohne-mar.com
die bieten IDM´s an, die uach bei teilfüllung arbeiten,
inwiefern das aber mit getreide geht, weis ich nicht...

haste denn nicht die chance das irgendwie anders zu berechnen?
irgendwo kommt das getreide doch her, da kann man doch die abnahme 
mittels ultraschall schüttgutmessung und ner sps feststellen


----------



## Junior (13 September 2007)

Hallo Tomi,

ich nehme mal an das dein Getreide kein Rennen veranstaltet und Du 
letztendlich das durchgeflossene Gewicht, was ja auch Abrechnungsgrundlage beim Handel mit Getreide ist, brauchst.

Die Geschwindigkeit ist aber bei unterschiedlicher Füllung annähernd gleich
sodas Du auf jeden Fall noch den Füllungsgrad, besser noch das 
durchfließende Füllungsgewicht brauchst.

Erfahrungsgemäß werden vorgeschaltete Becherelevatoren oder ähnliche 
Fördergeräte durch öffnen von Klappen bis kurz vorm Kollabs ausgereizt.

Das trägt bei ausschließlicher Geschwindigkeitsmessung im Fallrohr
natürlich nicht zur Meßgenauigkeit bei.

Einen guten Eindruck macht ja das System von CAV.
Ich denke aber die lassen sich die Technik auch gut bezahlen.
Ob es "teuer" ist oder viel Geld kostet hängt wohl sehr stark von der Anwendung ab.

Eine Alternative ist ein Silo auf Wiegeelementen oder eine Klappwaage.
Dabei ist zu Beachten das die Summe der Einzelwiegungen das Endergebnis
nicht gerade genauer macht.
Das heist im Umkehrschluss: Je größer der Wiegebehälter ist (bis zur
maximal zu wiegenden Menge) desto genauer dein Endergebnis.
Zu beachten wäre noch eventuel erforderliche Eichfähigkeit.

Egal was man am Ende einbaut, es wird wohl etwas mehr als ein 
kleiner Sensor mit etwas Elektronik werden.

MfG  Günter.


----------



## Junior (13 September 2007)

Hallo nochmal,
habe gerade noch einen interessanten Link gefunden.

http://www.rembe-safety-control.de/fileadmin/leaflets/CD_FMD/DD-FMD-05088_1.pdf

MfG   Günter.


----------



## repök (14 September 2007)

Wenns denn verwogen werden soll, dann mitt einer Prallplattenwaage.
da sind 3000€ bis 4000€ im rennen.
edit:  http://www.mts-systems.de/de/dynami...ettstrommesser-prallplattenwaage.php?navid=14
die sind nicht schlecht


----------

